# Pirelli Chrono...any feedback???..Any Ideas??



## clemmo (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi...

Ive been offered 4 new Pirelli Chrono Tyres for my M/h at a good price....225x75x16C

1) Are they suitable for M/H use?

2) Has anyone used them?

Cheers,
Clemmo


----------

